
Yahoo's Bid for Hulu in $600M-$800M Range  - sinzone
http://allthingsd.com/20130526/yahoos-bid-for-hulu-in-600m-to-800m-range-even-as-it-preps-other-big-deals-in-mobile-and-communications/
======
general_failure
I like yahoos strategy. Its better to burn than fade away.

